# What would you call a roof over a patio?



## wallmaxx

I called this one "Covered Patio"

This just started....I'll include pix in a different thread as it progresses.


----------



## EcoMindedSD

I typically call it a transitional space since it's technically transitioning from indoor to outdoor. Also, we had to use our home build folks to construct the roof so it's also transitioning from home to landscape design. 

Love making spaces like these, even tho they take forever. Looks great in the end.


----------



## slowsol

Are those real pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EcoMindedSD

slowsol said:


> Are those real pictures?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, they're from our projects in San Diego county. Please take a look at our portfolio to see more luxury landscape and home designs. 

http://ecomindedsolutions.com/portfolio/


----------



## sunkist

Here in fl in 90 deg heat, Its called a god send.


----------



## FrankSmith

About done and everyone is calling it a patio cover thanks to the feedback.


----------



## TBM

Go ahead call it bedroom 5, its where the dog sleeps anyway.


----------



## FrankSmith

TBM said:


> Go ahead call it bedroom 5, its where the dog sleeps anyway.


I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

SmallTownGuy said:


> Go Hawaiian and call it a "lanai".
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanai_(architecture)


:blink: That's all it could be called:blink: covered lānai:blink: we just finished this one,,,The white is primer , it needs finish coat on it.


----------



## Inner10

It's called a portico.


----------



## EricBrancard

Lanai would be more accurate than portico. Porticos are for entranceways.


----------



## Inner10

EricBrancard said:


> Lanai would be more accurate than portico. Porticos are for entranceways.


Maybe in the freak state of Hawaii


----------



## Zach2085

I'd call it a hangover


----------



## mtb

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :blink: That's all it could be called:blink: covered lānai:blink: we just finished this one,,,The white is primer , it needs finish coat on it.




I clicked the thread because I thought "hey there's somewhere else they build Hawaii style houses" shoulda known it was just dwb.

And we do call it a lanai... Don't know any other word besides "covered porch"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :blink: That's all it could be called:blink: covered lānai:blink: we just finished this one,,,The white is primer , it needs finish coat on it.


Nice! I'll take it.


----------



## 91782

FrankSmith said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about


I do! :thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard

Inner10 said:


> Maybe in the freak state of Hawaii


On a residence, unless it's covering your front door, it's generally not a portico.


----------



## lumac

covered patio, 'outdoor room' or could even be considered a seasonal room depending on the location?


----------



## perkins25

We have always called them a covered patio, but it seems as though more and more people are calling them "patio covers". We just did this gig below:


----------



## ACManHouston

We call them awnings. Not sure where all these other phrases came from but that has always been the proper term to use. Maybe this is because I was born up north? I don't know.


----------



## GLevers

In practice I tend to call it whatever the homeowner's calling it, at least until I get the job! Personally I call roofs like that awnings. A temporary or removable one with fabric would be a canopy.


----------



## OknickYo

Vaguely it would qualify as a "Veranda"...


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> Go Hawaiian and call it a "lanai".
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanai_(architecture)


 A lanai isn't necessarily covered. A veranda is. I just say covered patio. If some contractor started coming around spewing words like lanai or veranda in my face I'd start seeing $$$$$$ in my head and I'd start running.


----------



## KitchenAndBath

Awesome job!


----------



## Quality5280

What would you guys call this one ? 
Besides a roof 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lettusbee

Quality5280 said:


> What would you guys call this one ?
> Besides a roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Pavilion? 
Almost a gazebo?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quality5280

We've been calling it a gazebo but I was thinking they were more of an octagon shape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beastmode

^^
Defiantly a gazebo.

Porches have elevated floors and patios are grounded (both attached to home) an awning is a temporary roof made of fabric, lean to is a roof attached to the lower portion of roof or upper portion of wall that leans towards the ground from a structure. Also, a porch has a roof and a deck does not.

In your case, you are building a "lean-to roof" and not a patio cover because a patio is just an idea of location.


----------



## 91782

Quality5280 said:


> What would you guys call this one ?
> Besides a roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I call it eighty-six hunnerd bucks.


----------



## GitSum

A Ramada or Pavillion


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Quality5280 said:


> What would you guys call this one ?
> Besides a roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like an open beam gable to me:blink:


----------



## Quality5280

I think we're going to stick to the gazebo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zachj

I would call it a veranda!


----------



## PowerPro843

*Answer to what it’s called...*

*porte-cochère*


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

PowerPro843 said:


> *porte-cochère*


:clap: great first post:thumbup:


----------



## 91782

PowerPro843 said:


> *porte-cochère*


not to be confused with a porte-pottè :laughing::laughing:


----------

